# Front leg limping in desert tortoise



## FrankieAZ (Jun 15, 2013)

Our one-year old desert tortoise has started limping on the front right leg. He is eating and drinking OK, moves around OK as well, only the movement is different than before. His nails are normal, same on both sides. There are no visible cuts or injuries. He has contact with no other animals. Is this normal? Has anybody experienced that? 
Here is a link to a video that we took today

Video of desert tortoise limping

Thank you!


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 15, 2013)

Man,he's using his leg backwards. I haven't seen this before but I have only been keeping tortoises for one year so I hope someone will come on here and help you out . I would take him for a xray to make sure he didn't break something.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## TommyZ (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, seems to be "upside down", i dont know much but id say something is wrong for sure. Something is subluxed or broke, id go to the animal hospital right away. Im sure someone who knows what theyre doing will be along here soon, but id not wait if it were me.


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 15, 2013)

Man,pm Yvonne she's a long time tort keeper and very helpful.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## thatrebecca (Jun 15, 2013)

Poor guy. It definitely seems to be twisted the wrong way. I trust you'll get good advice from more experienced keepers on here and/or your vet. Please keep us posted on what you find and how he's doing.


----------



## Lancecham (Jun 15, 2013)

What is his diet?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2013)

It looks to me as if the shoulder is out of socket or the leg is broken. If it were my tortoise I would take it to the vet and have an X-ray done. I have heard of tortoises having their leg taped inside the body so they can't use it while it heals.


----------



## ascott (Jun 16, 2013)

Yup....looks like the little one likely got his lower leg stuck in something or in a weird position and it is damaged....although he is not dragging the top part of his leg he certainly does not have use of the lower half of the leg....maybe pulled muscle/ligament type injury....


----------



## FrankieAZ (Jun 16, 2013)

Lancecham said:


> What is his diet?



Frankie eats greens, mostly kale, dandelions, grass, parsley, and other greens he can find in the enclosure, sometimes carrots, once a month water melon.


----------



## FrankieAZ (Jun 16, 2013)

ascott said:


> Yup....looks like the little one likely got his lower leg stuck in something or in a weird position and it is damaged....although he is not dragging the top part of his leg he certainly does not have use of the lower half of the leg....maybe pulled muscle/ligament type injury....



UPDATE: Frankie is better today, was very active in the enclosure, eats well, while eating he is standing strong on both front legs, also when walking on gravel the nails dig among the rocks and the front right leg does not bend backwards. 
Thanks for your support!


----------



## abclements (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad to hear!!! I've been watching this thread and I'm just glad to hear he's looking better!

Sent from my LG-P769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## FrankieAZ (Jun 28, 2013)

abclements said:


> Glad to hear!!! I've been watching this thread and I'm just glad to hear he's looking better!



2-WEEK UPDATE: Just a quick note- after getting progressively better over the past two weeks Frankie is all good again. Since there was slow but steady improvement from the beginning, we did not take him to the vet, and were just waiting to see how things develop. We assume it was muscle injury,perhaps from digging. Frankie has been actively "re-decorating" the burrow, perhaps to get ready for the record heat (118F) in Phoenix. :shy:


----------



## Vickie (Jun 28, 2013)

He might of just dislocated it? Then it popped back in perhaps? So glad your tortoise is going better.


----------



## ascott (Jun 28, 2013)

Bravo for not freaking out....these tenacious diggers can lose their nails, wear them down to near nubs and absolutely wear themselves out....happy he is back to business as usual..


----------

